# Gar on The Jewel.



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey bowfisherman, A heads up there is alot big GAR that are shootable on the Jewel Seen 25 plus today chaseing my bait and they coming up to the boat tring to get my baits. There are some big schools of them across from the walkin islands and goose point. I saw some that were alease 4ft. The next Time I go I am taking my bow.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## S Adams (Mar 20, 2012)

Where is the jewel at?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Mar 21, 2012)

Yea ??


----------



## castandblast (Mar 22, 2012)

The jewel, aka lake juliette.


----------



## dconway (Mar 23, 2012)

Went bow fishing last night on Jackson with not much luck. Would like to try Juliette, where is goose point and the walking islands?  Have never been to Juliette, was just trying to look at it on google maps.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 26, 2012)

Goose point is the first big island on left coming from the dam and walkin point is the 2nd point from goose island on the left.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 27, 2012)

now I just need to find out where larry's secrete duck blinds are......


----------

